# Typical BMWFS interest rates



## davec_ias (Oct 23, 2007)

Does anyone know what kind of an interest rate, at least ballpark, I could expect on a 2008 z4 3.0si from BMWFS. My credit is very good, Equifax = 780. Just trying to figure out lease vs. buy, and if I go with the latter, whether to finance via BMWFS or another source. I'm aware there is no special financing on this vehicle currently. Thanks!


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

Lease vs. buy depends more on how long you plan on keeping the car. From my calculations, 5 years is the "breaking point": if you're going to keep it for less, then lease. If you think you'll keep it for longer, then buy.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

Because of the trunk money on that particular car it will depreciate more than normal. While I love mine I'm glad I leased because I think the residual is way too high.


----------



## davec_ias (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry, just to clarify, I don't want this to turn into a lease vs. buy, there are plenty of those threads already and I know how to use the search button. I posted a different thread with a few jan 08 z4 specific lease questions, here I just wanted to know if anyone knew what typical BMWFS interest rates were in case I go with buying. I already cleared a rate of 6.1% with Bank of America, basically if BMWFS can beat or match that I'll go with with them otherwise not.

Yes I know the best thing to do is ask, but I like to walk in to things with at least a general idea of what to expect.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

Have you read through this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=253968 ?

Some things aren't quite right (328i sedan residuals and MFs are wrong, for example), but at least it's a good starting point and some things get corrected later on...Maybe a dealer on here can help more directly?


----------



## davec_ias (Oct 23, 2007)

cozia83 said:


> Have you read through this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=253968 ?
> 
> Some things aren't quite right (328i sedan residuals and MFs are wrong, for example), but at least it's a good starting point and some things get corrected later on...Maybe a dealer on here can help more directly?


Not sure how that thread would apply to this question, although I have read it. It's about leasing, not purchasing. In this thread I'm looking for interest rates for financing a purchase, not a lease, through BMWFS.

I'm not sure how to ask it any more clearly! Am I taking crazy pills?


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

davec_ias said:


> Not sure how that thread would apply to this question, although I have read it. It's about leasing, not purchasing. In this thread I'm looking for interest rates for financing a purchase, not a lease, through BMWFS.
> 
> I'm not sure how to ask it any more clearly! Am I taking crazy pills?


Not crazy... I got it..

Our friend wants to know what is the best interest rate that BMWFS offers on traditional financing for someone that has A credit..

Anyone know?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Other sources - http://www.nationwide.com/auto-loans.jsp , https://www.penfed.org/productsAndRates/loans/vehicleLoans/newAutoLoans.asp , anyone can join - https://www.penfed.org/howToJoin/overview.asp


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

davec_ias said:


> Does anyone know what kind of an interest rate, at least ballpark, I could expect on a 2008 z4 3.0si from BMWFS. My credit is very good, Equifax = 780. Just trying to figure out lease vs. buy, and if I go with the latter, whether to finance via BMWFS or another source. I'm aware there is no special financing on this vehicle currently. Thanks!


BMW FS standard rates

Elite 700+ 
Up to 48 months 6.15%
49 to 60 months 6.35%
61 to 72 months 6.35%


----------



## davec_ias (Oct 23, 2007)

JW_BMW said:


> BMW FS standard rates
> 
> Elite 700+
> Up to 48 months 6.15%
> ...


JW, thanks a lot! Exactly the information I needed.


----------



## Aaric (Jan 3, 2008)

For what its worth, just got off the phone with nationwide:

(ideal credit)
0-36Mo 4.25%
37-48Mo 5%
49-66Mo 5.5%
67+ 6%


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Another source (and, if it matters to you, they are European Delivery friendly):

https://www.penfed.org/index.asp (anyone can join)
4.99% APR
12 to 72 months


----------



## davec_ias (Oct 23, 2007)

Aaric said:


> For what its worth, just got off the phone with nationwide:
> 
> (ideal credit)
> 0-36Mo 4.25%
> ...


Thanks, that's helpful, they wouldn't quote me unless I gave them my bank routing and account number. Annoying since I didn't have my checkbook handy at work.

Dave


----------



## gleek (Jan 6, 2008)

Penfed's 4.99% financing seems like a great alternative. Has anyone used them before? If so, was the process smooth? Is it like the CapOne blank check program?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

gleek said:


> Penfed's 4.99% financing seems like a great alternative. Has anyone used them before? If so, was the process smooth? Is it like the CapOne blank check program?


PenFed is great! They have great customer service. They don't send you a blank check though. They'll overnight you the check and the loan paperwork the day all the loan details are set. As has been mentioned, they are very ED friendly.


----------

